# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  اللاعب الفنان الساحر اسامه ادم ريحان سكسك

## على الصغير

*


السيرة الذاتيه 
الاسم : أسامه آدم ريحان 
تاريخ الميلاد : 1963المدرسة الإبتدائية في ابوروف المزدوجة
درس المتوسطة ببيت المال العامهو الثانوية ام درمان الاهلية الثانويةيعمل كمترجم بالقوات البحرية الأميرية القطرية 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*

البدايةب
رابطه ناشئين أبوروف
ثم أنتقل لنادى أبوروف درجه ثانيه
ثم لنادى التحرير البحراوى ثم المريخ

*

----------


## على الصغير

*


مشوارة مع المريخ
في تسجيلات عام 1988 كان ابرزهم سكسك و الريح كاريكا وقد حاول فريقي الهلال والمريخ الفوز بكلي اللاعبين اول احدهم علي الاقل
وفعلا استطاع المريخ تسجيل سكسك وسجل الهلال كاريكا وفعلا كانوا عند حسن الظن بهم فاصبحوا بعد ذلك نغمة محببة لفرقهم
ورغم تسجيلة في فترة كان وسط المريخ ملئ بالنجوم امثال المرحوم سامي
وعادل امين وجمال ابوعنجة و باكمبا وابراهومة المسعودية وغيرهم الا انة استطاع ان يدخل قلوب الجمهور سريعا لفنة الرفيع
*

----------


## على الصغير

*مباراة ليفربول 
من مبارياته الخالدة والرائعة مباراة منتخب الخرطوم مع فريق ليفربول الانجيلزي في زيارته الشهيرة للـسودان في العام 1981 م .
فقد كان لاعب صغير لا يعرف عنة الكثير قبل ذلك وهو يلعب لفريق التحريروقد انتهت تلك المباراة تعادلية بهدف لكل فريقوكان سكسك هو محرز الهدففصعد بعدها نجمة واصبح معروف للجميع
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
*

----------


## على الصغير

* & مباراة بين المريخ والاهلي السعودي وانتهت بهدفين للمريخ احرزهم سامي وعادل امينقد فيها الساحر سكسك وعادل امين مباراة كبيرة وظلت حديث الناس لمدة

وهنالك الكثير من مبارياتة الي من الصعب حصرها 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*




هدف سكسك فى ليفربول
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*سكسك الفنان
                        	*

----------


## على الصغير

*رؤوس المريـخ الذهبيـة تهـزم الهـلال 2/صفـر
زيكـو وسكسـك يحـرزان الأهـداف
المريـخ يرتـاح فـي صتدارة الـدوري
دون هـزيمـة وينتـزع الكـأس بحـدارة


* التاريخ : الجمعة 13 سبتمبر 1991
* لمناسبة : الدوري العاصمي
* المصدر : السودان الحديت العدد 129 .. أحمد محمد الحسن
* النتيجة 2/صفر للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : زيكو , سكسك
* تشكيلة المريخ : بريمة , كيمو , شناق (قاقارين) , إبراهيم عطا , عبد السلام , إبراهومة (أبوعنجة) , زيكو , باكمبا , سانتو , سكسك , عيسي
* تشكيلة الهلال : عيسي , عاكف , مباك , خالد الزومة , الثعلب , غانا , بلاتيني , صبحي , كندورة , كاريكا , صبري
* تفاصيل المباراة :
إرتاح المريخ في صدارة الدوري العاصمي في إسبوعه الرابع
منفرداً ونام قرين العرين هانئاً
أمسية الجمعة 13 سبتمبر سعدت جماهير المريخ بالفوز الكبير
الذي حققه فريقها علي الهلال بهدفين دون مقابل
تبادل في إحرازهما رؤوس مريخية
جعلت من لقاء القمة كرنقالاً للفن والإبداع بكل صوره وألوانه
وعيداً للنجمة الحمراء في يوم من أيامها الخالدات
جاء المريخ إلي هذا اللقاء ليفوز
ويؤكد جدارته بزعامة الدوري دون منافس
لعب المريخ بخطة مدروسة
عابها إضطراب شناق في الدفاع
وأفسد بهجتها خروج إبراهومة مصابا
وإستردت توازنها بدخول أبو عنجة
وبلغت قمة روعتها بالهدف السريع الذي أحرزه زيكو
بعد ثوان فقط من بداية المباراة بقذيفة رأسية
نتجت عن الفاول الذي إرتكبه دفاع الهلال مع باكمبا
ليسدد عبد السلام الكرة بذكاء فوق رؤوس المدافعين
الذين إنشغلوا بمحاصرة الرأس الذهبي سانتو رفاعة
لينقض الرأس الذهبي زيكو محرزاً هدف السبق للمريخ
وكعادة لقاءات القمة فإن ذلك الهدف المباغت
جعل دفاع الهلال مرتبكاً وظهرت فيه الثغرات
يواصل المريخ سيطرته وسط الدفاع الهلالي المرتبك
وفي اللحظات الأخيرة للشوط الأول يسدد سانتو قذيفة رأسية
من الضربة الركنية التي لعبها باكمبا
ويكملها الساحر سكسك في الزاوية البعيدة
علي يمين عيسي الهاشماب حارس الهلال هدفاً ثانياً للمريخ
لا يسأل عنه الحارس ولكن يسأل الدفاع بأكمله والذي كان غائباً
الشوط الثاني لجأ المريخ إلي تجميد الكرة
بينما إعتمد الهلال علي بعض الهجمات
والتي كان بريمة لها بالمرصاد
حتي أعلن الحكم نهاية المباراة
وخرجت الحماهير المريخية تهتف للاعبيها
ومدربها حسن المصري
*

----------


## على الصغير

*تاريخ الميلاد : 1963 


مشواره مع الكرة : 


البدايه كانت كما يبدأ كل طفل سودانى لعب الكرة ..

بميادين وأزقه حى أبوروف العريق ..

ثم فريق الوحده برابطه ناشئين أبوروف ..

أنتقل بعدها الى فريق السهم الفضى

الذى قام بتأسيسه أشقائه طارق وأمين بنفس الرابطه ..

ثم أنتقل لنادى أبوروف درجه ثانيه 


وأستطاع فى عهده ، الارتقاء به لمصاف الدرجه الأولى ..

بعدها سجل لنادى التحرير البحراوى


حيث كان رئيس النادى وقتها العم أبراهيم جلك .. 


كان المبلغ الذى تم دفعه كما يقول سكسك . 


مبلغا زهيدا ورمزيا.. 


وكانت المتعه الكرويه تمثل للجميع ، المتعه . 


لاعبين وأدارين وجمهور .

أنتقل لنادى المريخ فى العام 1988 لنادى المريخ العظيم ..

مبلغ تسجيله للمريخ 160 ألف جنيه .. 


كانت أكبر صفقه تعقد لانتقال لاعب لنادى فى تاريخ الكرة السودانيه

لذاك الوقت ..

أجرآءات الانتقال تمت عن طريق أبن أبوروف وسكرتير نادى
المريخ السابق فتحى أبراهيم عيسى ..

كان رئيس نادى المريخ وقتها المرحوم عبدالحميد الضو حجوج .

اشهر اهدافه كانت في مرمي فريق ليفربول الانجليزي
الذي زار السودان بدعوة من الرئيس الراحل جعفر نميرى
من الكرة المعكوسه من 

الجناح الايمن عادل أمين لاعب المريخ .. 

أصدمت الكره بلاعب من ليفربول وغيرت أتجاهها 

فى بدايه خط 18 .. بضربه يساريه قويه 

حولها نجمنا فى المرمى أعلى الحارس.


*

----------


## على الصغير

*
*

----------


## على الصغير

*

المريخ في العام 1991 م
وقوف من اليمين : حاتم محمد أحمد , حمد الجريف , كمال شناق , سكسك , كمال عبد الغني , سانتو رفاعة , حامد بريمة .
جلوس من اليمين : باكمبا , عبد السلام حميدة , عبد العظيم قاقارين , إدريس الجريف , أبراهومة 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*

وقوفاً(1): شنان خضر - مرتضى قله - إبراهومه - منصور سبت - أبوعنجه - المرحوم سامى - مجدى كوبر - المرحوم صديق العمده - حامد بريمه 
وقوفاً(2): مجدى كسلا - اسامة سكسك - حمد دفع الله - منصور بشير تنقا - الريح كاريكا - عادل العونى - طارق احمد آدم و المدلك المرحوم فاروق دينق جلوساً:أسامه الثغر - الحارس صلاح محمود (قرادة) - عيسى صباح الخير - كمال عبد الغنى - محجوب عبد الجبار - وليد طاشين - عاطف القوز - و الديبه..

*

----------


## على الصغير

*أسامة ادم ريحان: 
سكسك لعب لفريق أبو روف ثم انتقل للتحرير البحراوي.. ومنه للزعيم في أضخم صفقة في حينها بلغت 135 ألف جنيه أغلى لاعب في التسجيلات.. وكالعادة حاول بنو هلال التقليل من رد الفعل.. وقالوا سكسك عجوز وما بلعب برأسه فكان أن رد عليهم عمليا بهدف رأسي وفي إحدى مباريات الزعيم هلال وضع الكرة فوق رأسه وتخطى بها كل من قابله في مهارة نادرة. كان ساحر الكرة السودانية، أجمل مبارياته كانت أمام (منتخب) نيجيريا والتي لم تكتمل بسبب انقطاع الكهرباء وانتهت 2 - 1 للمريخ، وتعجب يومها مدرب نيجيريا الهولندي فيسترهوف، من كون اللاعب سوداني ولم يشارك أمام منتخب نيجيريا في مباراة التصفيات، كما أنه صاحب الهدف الشعير في مرمى ليفربول الذي لعب ضد منتخب الخرطوم..

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووور 9 شهور علي الروائع

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب علي الصغير
سكسك يعتبر احرف لاعب سوداني
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*مشكور ياعلى على التوثيق و نفض الغبار عن الزمن الجميل اسامة سكسك قل ان تجود الملاعب بمثله
*

----------

